# Hornblatt (Ceratophyllum demersum)?



## Annett (2. Apr. 2008)

Moin,

eine Frage an die Pflanzenexperten, die sich mir schon einige Zeit stellt...  

Gibt es mehr als eine Art __ Hornblatt (__ Hornkraut ist ja der "falsche" deutsche Name), welches hier in D für AQ und Teich verkauft wird? 

Meine Pflanzen erhielt ich von einem Aquarianer. Sie wachsen indoor wie verrückt. 

Hier mal drei Bilder davon: 
     
Könnte es das ganz normale Hornblatt sein?


----------



## Bärbel (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Hornblatt (Ceratophyllum demersum)?*

Hallo Annett,
dieses Hornblatt hab ich auch im Teich und wächst auch da wie verrückt. Dazu noch eins, das ein bisschen dunkler ist und mit der Zeit ganz harte Wedel (vom Kalk im Wasser, wie man mir sagte) bekommt. Dieses hellgrüne Kraut ist weicher und die "Blattpaare" stehen weiter auseinander.
Lieben Gruß
Bärbel


----------



## Dr.J (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Hornblatt (Ceratophyllum demersum)?*

Hallo Annett,

sieht genauso aus, wie das Hornblatt, was ich auch im Teich habe. Meines ist allerdings auch etwas satter von der Farbe.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Hornblatt (Ceratophyllum demersum)?*

Hi Annett,

vom Ceratophyllum gibt es zwei Arten. Ceratophyllum demersum selbst ist fast weltweit verbreitet und hat daher unterschiedliche Formen ausgebildet. Die hellgrüne Form in den Tropenaquarien stammt von Kuba, ist daher nicht winterhart (wenn jemand auf die Idee kommt es in den Teich zu werfen muß es im Herbst wieder raus geholt werden)

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Hornblatt (Ceratophyllum demersum)?*

Hallo


Ceratophyllum submersum L., Zartes Hornblatt
Ceratophyllum demersum L., Rauhes Hornblatt


und 
der Habitus ändert sich auch etwas mit den Wasserverhältnissen
und an verschiedenen Standorten ich glaube sogar im Laufe des Jahres

vielleicht gibt es auch schon Hybriden  

wächst bei mir wie verrückt !  

mfG 


hier die ganz "rauhe" Varität 
 im Frühsommer


----------



## Nymphaion (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Hornblatt (Ceratophyllum demersum)?*

Hallo,

es gibt zwei einheimische Arten Hornblatt: _Ceratophyllum demersum_ L. und _Ceratophyllum submersum_ L. Im Aquarienhandel sind auch noch _Ceratophyllum muricatum ssp. muricatum_ Cham. , _Ceratophyllum muricatum ssp. kossinskyi _(Kuzen.) Les, und _Ceratophyllum muricatum ssp. australe _(Griseb.) Les verbreitet. 

Da die Unterscheidung für den Laien nicht einfach ist, und im Teichhandel sowieso sehr viel Pflanzen aus Singapur zugekauft werden (da sitzen die großen Produzenten von __ Aquarienpflanzen, die jetzt ihre Sächelchen auch für Gartenteiche anbieten), ist es zu einer totalen Vermischung gekommen. 

Ich kann mich nur nochmal wiederholen: die Importpflanzen aus Südostasien sind eine zweischneidige Sache. Sie sind selten richtig bestimmt, und selbst wenn es die gleiche Art wie in Europa ist, sind sie doch noch Varietäten aus vollkommen fremden Populationen. Wer ein 'Biotop' mit diesen Pflanzen anlegen will, der ist in den Hintern gekniffen. Es wird im besten Fall oberflächlich aussehen wie die einheimische Entsprechung des Biotops, aber in Wirklichkeit ist es eine Gefährdung des genetischen Pools der heimischen Arten, da es früher oder später zu einer Vermischung kommen wird, wenn in jedem zweiten Garten diese Pflanzen stehen. Da es die gleichen Arten sind, kreuzen sie sich untereinander. Das kann man überhaupt nicht verhindern. Beim __ Rohrkolben ist es schon vielerorts passiert.


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Hornblatt (Ceratophyllum demersum)?*

Hallo zusammen,

das ist genau das, was ich schon geahnt hatte.... im Minikübel zickt besagtes __ Hornkraut nämlich ganz schön rum.
Die erste Portion vom Herbst ist gnadenlos zerfallen. 
Die neuen Portionen sehen auch nicht toll aus. Aber so haben die __ Schnecken wenigstens was zu fressen. 

Ergo: ich werde es nicht an Teichbesitzer abgeben und mir für den neuen Teich winterhartes besorgen.

Danke für Eure Beiträge.


----------



## waterman (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Hornblatt (Ceratophyllum demersum)?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe da noch eine Anschlussfrage.
In der Beschreibung zum Hornblatt heißt es:
_Das Hornblatt ist eine borstige Unterwasserpflanze, die frei auf dem Boden aufliegt ohne sich zu verankern. _
Wegen des hohen Nähstoofbedarfs wollte ich meine Bestand dieses Jahr vermehren. Wie macht Ihr das? Einfach abschneiden und "in den Teich werfen". Ich hatte schon mal gedacht, die Ableger mit Gummiring am Stein zu befestigen und in einen kleinen Korb mit Kies zu geben. Ist da ok? 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## karsten. (3. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Hornblatt (Ceratophyllum demersum)?*



			
				waterman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe da noch eine Anschlussfrage.
> In der Beschreibung zum Hornblatt heißt es:
> _Das Hornblatt ist eine borstige Unterwasserpflanze, die frei auf dem Boden aufliegt ohne sich zu verankern. _..............
> ...



davon weiß mein __ Hornkraut nix 
Sprosse liegen auf ,Altpflanzen verankern sich schon (ein bisschen  ) 

den Korb kannst Du lassen 
das mit dem Stein ist schon ok. 
 allein ,dass sie da liegen bleibt wo sie hin soll .

mfG

oder so
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4576/?q=laichkraut


----------



## waterman (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW:  Hornblatt (Ceratophyllum demersum)?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> oder so
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4576/?q=laichkraut



Karsten: Die Idee ist echt klasse, mach ich gleich.....


----------

